
4chan: The Skeleton Key to the Rise of Trump - dirtyaura
https://medium.com/@DaleBeran/4chan-the-skeleton-key-to-the-rise-of-trump-624e7cb798cb
======
jimnotgym
Wow this article really covers some ground. I have become really interested in
the idea that the politics of left and right is obsolete. Left and right have
nothing to offer the chan generation except jobs flipping burgers.

------
andybak
I haven't been able to shake the feeling for several months that the world has
somehow been taken over by 4chan, reddit and similar dark corners of the
internet.

For anyone who has read Borges it's a bit like 'Tlön, Uqbar, Orbis Tertius'
except with /b/ in the place of the fictional encyclopedias.

------
sky_projektor
Since the first post was moderated, I would be naive to mention that Democracy
as a government by, of, for the people, every kind of people have the right to
vote or stand for elections. A certain type of a leadership might be
detrimental to a certain class of people. And it is a world of make belief..
believe that, basement residing kids are not robbing the town by sitting at
their machines. Believe that, elections & politics are reinforcements of a
culture which worship power & considers that not observing these rituals would
cause harm in the long run.

